# "New Posts" link acting differently now



## chave982 (Feb 18, 2008)

I've started to notice that recently when I click "New Posts", it doesn't perform the same action as it used to.  It used to just show threads that have new posts since the last time I was logged on, but is now showing all new posts AND about 20 pages of threads that contain "unread" posts.  How do I change this back to the way it used to be?

On the same topic, I also notice that now when I start a thread, and then click "New Posts", it no longer shows my thread at the top like it used to; it now doesn't show my thread at all until someone replies to it. 

Are these just new features of the forum that I can't change?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2008)

The site has been changed so only unread threads are shown.  If you start a thread, it is assumed you have read it s it is not unread for you and therefore is not shown.


----------

